# The Hulk



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi all,

So we've just traded in our 2014 Audi S5 for this, the Hulk.



















It's a 2014 plate B8 Audi RS4 Avant in Porsche Viper Green. Picked up for Huntingdon Audi (excellent service). Has the performance package and the limiter removed.

Apparently it's the only one in the UK in this colour and whilst it's marmite it certainly turns heads.

Will be documenting a few things to do mainly:

Hydro dipping the engine cover in carbon as the real one is £1200 new and £600 used. Seen some excellent results for this:










Get a few retrofit options put on, folding mirrors and hill hold assist

Fit a front and rear dashcam system, probably the new Blackvue S models.

Also after some advice on polish/wax as green is a very new colour to me, any help appreciated.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Brave colour, think it suits it though.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car. Health to enjoy chum. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Whoa, now that colour certainly is different. I kind of like it, I kind of don't, if you get me?
I'll let it grow on me throughout the updates, I'm sure it will...
No doubt it probably looks better and different outdoors and in the flesh - definitely a beast of a motor.

Very appropriate nick name :lol:


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

ibiza55 said:


> Brave colour, think it suits it though.


I was in two minds originally but its grown on me. I told my wife if we got an RS4 I wanted it to slap you in the face as it goes by. With the performance exhaust sound and the colour it certainly does that!


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

jon-v8 said:


> Whoa, now that colour certainly is different. I kind of like it, I kind of don't, if you get me?
> I'll let it grow on me throughout the updates, I'm sure it will...
> No doubt it probably looks better and different outdoors and in the flesh - definitely a beast of a motor.
> 
> Very appropriate nick name :lol:


Yes, the name seemed appropriate, and this is the keyring!


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

Lovely car. Love the colour too.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Blimey...love the car but not sure on the colour...!

When I ordered my S5, they tried to flog me a Java green one they had in stock. I must admit, I liked the black leather with the green stitching...but thats about as far as I got 

Interested to hear how it compares to the S5 though? Miss the supercharger?

Oh and as for the DashCam, I would have a look at the ThinkWare set-up. Got the BV 650-2CH and I'm not the impressed in all honesty...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Any interior pics ? 

I like the colour and if you get hard up fill the boot with spanners and it will be the quickest green flag response unit.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulous car and I love the colour.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Same here, great car and colour, best to be different.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

That is different, but GOOD different. Definitely deserves the name HULK, nice....


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome car mate 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love it, love it. Just don't want to be reading a thread starting with " Hulk smash!"..lol


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Hufty said:


> Any interior pics ?
> 
> I like the colour and if you get hard up fill the boot with spanners and it will be the quickest green flag response unit.


Interior is standard Audi RS4. It hasn't been colour coded at all to match the outside. The car is fitted with the panoramic roof so they specced the light grey roof liner which does make a difference.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

DrEskimo said:


> Blimey...love the car but not sure on the colour...!
> 
> When I ordered my S5, they tried to flog me a Java green one they had in stock. I must admit, I liked the black leather with the green stitching...but thats about as far as I got
> 
> ...


The S5 was a lovely car, we had the Sportback. It always felt a bit big though. I drive an S1 daily and that, whilst slower in a straight line, feels much more nimble.

The RS4 is a different beast. At lower speeds on Auto or Comfort (30ish) it doesn't feel like anything is going to happen when you press the pedal but on Dynamic the throttle response is instant. It genuinely pushes you into the seat. First car I have ever owned where the 60 position on the dash is at 45 degrees not straight up. We have had to put the digital speedo on the DIS as it is scary how quickly you can reach triple digits.

Thanks for the comment on the Dashcam. We discounted the early Blackvues due to DAB issues but apparently the newer S models have solved it. Can you recommend a Thinkware model?


----------



## HERC (Aug 12, 2008)

When are you painting the wheels Blue?


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Few more pictures:




























Will get an engine one done and post it.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

HERC said:


> When are you painting the wheels Blue?


Sorry, nope...that one has gone straight over my head......explain?


----------



## HERC (Aug 12, 2008)

The Hulk, Green Body with Blue Shorts..

:tumbleweed:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

don't think there is an RS variant that i don't like. Would love to see this colour in the flesh and outside as i imagine that these pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

danwel said:


> don't think there is an RS variant that i don't like. Would love to see this colour in the flesh and outside as i imagine that these pictures just don't do it justice.


It does look different in the sun. We are at a show on the weekend so will try and get some outdoor pics done


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

HERC said:


> The Hulk, Green Body with Blue Shorts..
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Ahhhhhh.....ok


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

acprc said:


> It does look different in the sun. We are at a show on the weekend so will try and get some outdoor pics done


Will look forward to it mate. I have toyed with the RS4 and RS5 recently but each time my sensible head gets the better of me.

The reckless side of me is kept at bay largely due to owning a motorbike but at heart i am very much a car man and petrolhead


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely motor !!

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

stunning car, i know its different etc but i just couldnt live with that everyday, sorry for me its a shocking colour, happy driving though its hell of a car.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Love the car didn't think id like the colour .........but its actually really smart ! . Happy driving mate.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome car and awesome colour, only one in the UK as well making it exclusive!
you should put giant fists on the side like that hulk car in Tokyo drift:lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning motor buddy, Love it :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## foreverfreedom (May 25, 2016)

This is pretty close to what Mercedes call "Alien Green" - one of the colours they use on the new G-Wagen AMG.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

acprc said:


> The S5 was a lovely car, we had the Sportback. It always felt a bit big though. I drive an S1 daily and that, whilst slower in a straight line, feels much more nimble.
> 
> The RS4 is a different beast. At lower speeds on Auto or Comfort (30ish) it doesn't feel like anything is going to happen when you press the pedal but on Dynamic the throttle response is instant. It genuinely pushes you into the seat. First car I have ever owned where the 60 position on the dash is at 45 degrees not straight up. We have had to put the digital speedo on the DIS as it is scary how quickly you can reach triple digits.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the Dashcam. We discounted the early Blackvues due to DAB issues but apparently the newer S models have solved it. Can you recommend a Thinkware model?


Yea I bet the S1 feels like a go kart with a rocket attached!

I cant get over how much I love the looks of the 2 door Coupé, but I probably would be tempted by an RS4 avant :thumb:

Know someone with the Thinkware F750 2 channel system that rates it highly (and no reports of DAB issues), but I think the newer F770 system has been released.

Seems decent.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> stunning car, i know its different etc but i just couldnt live with that everyday, sorry for me its a shocking colour, happy driving though its hell of a car.


Thats ok, as I said it is a bit Marmite. Can't all have the blacks, silvers and blues!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Proper car in a proper colour! Very nice!


----------



## TimsBamma (May 8, 2007)

Love the colour and suits the car to a tee. I hate 'performance cars' in boring colours


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Lovely car, wish you all the luck with those wheels, they're so hard to clean, i've sealed mine with gyeon rim and tried gtechniq but brake dust still sticks to them like glue no matter which wheel cleaner i've tried


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

I like everything about it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Epic.... &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Got her out in the sun today after a quick clean, no editing thats how it came off the phone.










I have ordered a set of BMC air filters. Big fan of these after having them on my S1. Should help her breathe a bit better.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

great shot


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

OP; that`s a beauty mate, and in a great colour !

There was an RS5 for sale, in this colour, when I was on the lookout for mine, and if I`d been a bit quicker, it would have been in my garage now !

As it stands, I had to "settle" for a Daytona Grey one ! 

Enjoy it mate, as I`m sure you will...the RS`s are really something, aren`t they ?


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Managed to get the filters swapped over today. I am a big fan of the BMC filters as I have been running them in my S1 for a year.

So, engine bay is a bit tight, don't drop any screws as you will never see them again!










Old filters needed changing anyway by the looks of it!










and nice new BMC filters










Incidentally, I have found out that the RS5 engine cover is the same as the RS4 cover but just has a different badge on it. Oddly, they go for a lot less on Ebay as an RS5 cover. As my hydrodip project requires the badge to come off anyway it should save me a few pounds when I find one. A genuine carbon RS5 cover went for less than £100 recently so maybe I will get super lucky and bag one of them.

Anyway, now the RS4 will breathe a bit better. Stay tuned.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb car in an awesome colour.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not an Audi man as such but I do respect a nice RS and that colour is superb!! 

Excellent choice OP.


----------

